# !~* Caprice Fest *~!



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

POST UP THOSE CAPRICE'S


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERE'S MY JUNK!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## luxurylemans (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2007, 10:31 AM~8147776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG :0 That 73 is... :tears: ...sorry I promised myself I would not do this. Lol Seriously though...that thing is SCHWEET! I hope I can get some of mine done and post them up on here. Man I LOVE that 73 :thumbsup: I'm gonna be dreaming about that. Hahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

"PURPLE REIGN"


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HERES MMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIII! 



My 75 !


----------



## luxurylemans (May 11, 2007)

I have two 76's (One from the AMT kit, and one promo.) I actually have both of them put mostly together. I wish I had a dam cam to show y'all.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylemans_@Jun 21 2007, 11:02 AM~8147940
> *OMG :0  That 73 is... :tears: ...sorry I promised myself I would not do this.  Lol  Seriously though...that thing is SCHWEET!  I hope I can get some of mine done and post them up on here.  Man I LOVE that 73 :thumbsup: I'm gonna be dreaming about that.  Hahaha... :biggrin:
> *


thank's homie...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HERES MINE:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

im likeing that 75 MINI!!!!
my favorite one yet...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

not my best acheivement, but it was just a quickey....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's mine :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:

once mine is finished ill post pics for yall....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

VERY NICE CAPRICES EVERYBODY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

HERES MINE .I NEED TO BUILD A LOLO CAPRICE :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is mine - i dont like it so much after seeing some of these :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

not too bad pancho


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 21 2007, 04:54 PM~8150218
> *VERY NICE CAPRICES EVERYBODY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HERES MINE .I NEED TO BUILD A LOLO CAPRICE  :biggrin:
> ...


u dont need a lolo cparice. keep doin that! its too klean for a lolo. its not really a donk right?it aint sittin on 32s is it?the realest thing for a donk in 1/25 scale would be 1/18 scale 26" rims


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Here ya go


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yet i love that!


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2007, 10:31 AM~8147776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass 73


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice cars guys.... i gotta get one of those done.....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jun 27 2007, 02:12 PM~8188524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice how u do the a-arms there??


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 27 2007, 05:25 PM~8189881
> *nice how u do the a-arms there??
> *


iz the 70' monte carlo front suspesion....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 21 2007, 02:12 PM~8148747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mad propz homie this is raw as fuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jun 27 2007, 03:12 PM~8188524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    str8 up g shit homie nice work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

i have a 1978 glass house fresh out the box that im going to build up so ill keep yall boyz updated


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HERE'S A FEW THAT I PAINTED


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jun 27 2007, 06:29 PM~8190232
> *iz the 70' monte carlo front suspesion....
> 
> 
> ...


COO THANKS


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 21 2007, 06:47 PM~8150867
> *Here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a pretty funky paintjob you layed down there :thumbsup: 

Chris


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

can we post a.d.w.i.p.s


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 1 2007, 05:20 PM~8214247
> *can we post a.d.w.i.p.s
> *


g. r. a.


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

Heres 2 that I built-MARINATE has'em now


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 1 2007, 05:28 PM~8214276
> *g. r. a.
> *


go right ahead


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

R.I.P


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 08:55 AM~8217870
> *CHOP SHOP... :biggrin: *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 09:59 AM~8217891
> *CHOP SHOP... :biggrin:
> *



AT LEAST IT MADE A GOOD DONOR! :biggrin:


----------



## 63impala_obsession (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 21 2007, 11:18 AM~8147710
> *POST UP THOSE CAPRICE'S
> 
> 
> ...



tell me how u got that lil Ipod in your car


----------



## 63impala_obsession (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 21 2007, 05:54 PM~8150218
> *VERY NICE CAPRICES EVERYBODY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HERES MINE .I NEED TO BUILD A LOLO CAPRICE  :biggrin:
> ...



Hell naw, it's as good as it is mayne. I'm first in line if you sell it


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63impala_obsession_@Jul 8 2007, 09:22 AM~8258732
> *Hell naw, it's as good as it is mayne. I'm first in line if you sell it
> *


 :biggrin: 

AFTER SEEN THIS TOPIC I WANTED TO BUILD A LOLO CAPRICE SO I DID :biggrin: . HERES THE GLASS HOUSE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

NICE CARS EVERYBODY...I HAVEN'T BUILD ONE YET BUT I WILL SOMETIME,JUST HAVE TO GET MY HANDS ON 1 FIRST...N E WAY KEEP'EM COMING VATOS...BIGGS THAT'S A FINE 73 BRO!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

are the 73 impala kits hard to find ??????


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63impala_obsession_@Jul 8 2007, 11:13 AM~8258694
> *tell me how u got that lil Ipod in your car
> *


those little voices i hear in my head somehow sent it to me :biggrin: 

its styrene
i just rounded the sides and painted it silver for the case, gunmetal for the screen, and some white for the circle control


----------



## 63impala_obsession (Feb 6, 2007)

Creative as hell :0


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

so i went through these and still no pics of a box caprice so i guess i will just build this diecast one into a sweeet lo-lo i will post progress




this is how it came 














































the dash 










trunk









interior









and heres with some other wheels i have


----------



## eddiekane2006 (Oct 5, 2005)

are there any for sale?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eddiekane2006_@Aug 19 2007, 09:26 AM~8588001
> *are there any for sale?
> *


If you're talking about the purple die-cast Box that is posted above, you can get them at WalMart for about $10 bucks.


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

i paid 5


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Some one needs to make a resin mold of that die cast caprice box. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 01:32 PM~8588341
> *Some one needs to make a resin mold of that die cast caprice box. :biggrin:
> *


i think it looks off for some reason.


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

well before i do anything if somebody wants to use it as a mold im down to send it out....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:45 AM~8588435
> *i think it looks off for some reason.
> *


well die casts sometimes look off. but i don't see anything wrong with it


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 12:37 PM~8589060
> *well die casts sometimes look off.  but i don't see anything wrong with it
> *


Compare it to a real Box Caprice, the proportions are all off. The front clip and beltline itself is too tall, resulting in the headlights looking completely wrong, almost like '90 Cadillac headlights. The roof is WAY off, too short, almost looks like a chop top, and the pillars are way too thick. Not to mention the wheel openings. Makes a nice toy though.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 12:45 PM~8588435
> *i think it looks off for some reason.
> *


quater panels are to big.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4041&p=63472

resin one is available..... clean one too.... costs a pretty penny but u get what u pay for.... holly hoodlum is builing one..... looks really good...


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-HERS MINE NUTIN SPECIAL JUST A QUIK BUILD.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet ride.... love the chrome skirts.... gave me an idea.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 21 2007, 04:54 PM~8150218
> *VERY NICE CAPRICES EVERYBODY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HERES MINE .I NEED TO BUILD A LOLO CAPRICE  :biggrin:
> ...



fukin sik ass donk


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 19 2007, 10:32 AM~8588341
> *Some one needs to make a resin mold of that die cast caprice box. :biggrin:
> *


or atleast mold the grill and bumpers


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

scale lows is right


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 16 2008, 08:01 PM~9715818
> *or atleast mold the grill and bumpers
> *


twinn has bumpers with his 2-door box homie...  grill is another story..... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 16 2008, 11:04 PM~9715852
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SICK STUFF!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ragtop huh nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Jan 16 2008, 07:23 PM~9715384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Jan 16 2008, 07:42 PM~9715584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep them in here homies.....


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 07:55 AM~8217870
> *R.I.P
> 
> 
> ...



got anymore pics of that primered one in the back to the left?


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

One I am working on
A dailey driver!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

[img=http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/4214/11132007229cc6.th.jpg]


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Well here is mine


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

^^^^^^^

i love that car homie....

here's are _some_ of my WIPs...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice rides rollin


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Jan 17 2008, 12:22 AM~9716463
> *got anymore pics of that primered one in the back to the left?
> *


got any more pics of the gold 73


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 17 2008, 10:43 PM~9723554
> *nice rides rollin
> *


x2 Sweet! :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Albert (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's mine. Sorry for the old pics. I'll take better shots in the near future.


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Albert....Riverside, Ca.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

-------------


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

I know I have way to many projects on the go :uh: 
Im doing an X-frame in it


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin Good bro :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 21 2008, 08:23 PM~9749756
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

HERES MINE..... KEEPIN IT STOCK


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: BRO, HOW MUCH WOULD YOU CHARGE ME TO BUILD ONE LIKE THIS FOR ME  I LIKE THIS ONE! GIVE ME A PRICE AND LETS TALK


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

does anyone have any 73 caprice's to sell.1/24 scale


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

her are my 74 and 76 caprice.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

where'd you get the chassies from ???on the red 76


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 28 2008, 01:34 AM~9800814
> *her are my 74 and 76 caprice.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 28 2008, 01:47 AM~9800879
> *where'd you get the chassies from ???on the red 76
> *


they are from the 67 street machime by amt


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

dont think i posted mine yet.
limegold kandy, over limetime pearl


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice!!! caprices


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet rides homies..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 28 2008, 07:18 PM~9807388
> *sweet rides homies.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE NEW FUKKERS* :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hell fellas i guess i never added this in here ! So here we go !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

2 door


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

@Minidreams 
How much you want for the Conv. Caprice ???

Everything had a Price !!!!

Your Topic :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 17 2008, 10:40 PM~9723523
> *^^^^^^^
> 
> i love that car homie....
> ...


Where did you get the front on that 2dr. box chevy


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Where did you get that 2 dr period. mine looks nothing like that


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

sweet ®


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Feb 23 2008, 12:23 AM~10010155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS DIE CAST I BELIEVE.....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ LOL YEAH I KNOW ITS IN THE BOX WATING TO BE BUILT UP I JUST HAVENT GOT TO IT YET :werd:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

this is what i been doing and its not finish yet


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 24 2008, 01:05 AM~10015662
> *this is what i been doing and its not finish yet
> [
> 
> ...


I really liked this car until I saw this.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 23 2008, 07:20 PM~10014316
> *ITS DIE CAST I BELIEVE.....
> *


Nah man, pretty sure it's resin. I think he used the grill assembly from a die cast though.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 24 2008, 12:15 AM~10015717
> *I really liked this car until I saw this.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 23 2008, 11:30 PM~10015815
> *Nah man, pretty sure it's resin. I think he used the grill assembly from a die cast though.
> *


thtas what i meant someone asked about the grille....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Love this Model...











Nice Job Homie.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 23 2008, 02:23 AM~10010155
> *2 door
> 
> 
> ...


what u want for tha nomad homie!?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres my 67 caprice 
all i need to do is add foil and some more detail in the interior














































its modeled after a homie's caprice 
hes in the lock up


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HERES SUMTHIN OUT OF THE ORDINARY,SEEIN THAT I'VE BUILT A COUPLE OF RYDES FOR ME AND THE WIFE,MINES A 66 IMPALA, HERS IS A 66 CAPRICE,I'VE BEEN ON THE LOOK OUT FOR A CAPRICE MODEL OR DIECAST,NOT TILL LATELY,SOMEONE HELPED ME LOCATE THE MODEL,BUT THAT WAS AFTER I HAD BOUGHT A 66 BELAIR,I DID SUM WORK TO THE BODY,CUT THE POST,MAKIN IT LOOK LIKE A HARDTOP,AND HAD MY HOMIE PAINT IT,TO RESEMBLE HER RYDE,ITS NOT QUITE DONE YET,STILL NEEDS SUM PINSTRIPIN AND PAINTING THE RIMS(BLACK HUB/NIPPLES WITH PINK SPOKES)HERES SUM SNEAK PICS......
















ITS SUPPOSE TO RESMBLE THIS...








uffin:


----------



## STUNNABOI (Feb 24, 2008)

well here my 76 caprice it ain't as amazing as any of the others on here i just kept it clean and lookin tight!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Feb 23 2008, 04:20 PM~10014316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the resin body is from the homie *twinn*... link in my sig.... the grill if from the maisto diecast crap and the headlights/corners are from a 90s chevy 1500 kit.... i posted some pics of some work i did on it in my build thread Oldskoo Kustoms.... good luck finding it..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 24 2008, 09:58 AM~10017951
> *HERES SUMTHIN OUT OF THE ORDINARY,SEEIN THAT I'VE BUILT A COUPLE OF RYDES FOR ME AND THE WIFE,MINES A 66 IMPALA, HERS IS A 66 CAPRICE,I'VE BEEN ON THE LOOK OUT FOR A CAPRICE MODEL OR DIECAST,NOT TILL LATELY,SOMEONE HELPED ME LOCATE THE MODEL,BUT THAT WAS AFTER I HAD BOUGHT A 66 BELAIR,I DID SUM WORK TO THE BODY,CUT THE POST,MAKIN IT LOOK LIKE A HARDTOP,AND HAD MY HOMIE PAINT IT,TO RESEMBLE HER RYDE,ITS NOT QUITE DONE YET,STILL NEEDS SUM PINSTRIPIN AND PAINTING THE RIMS(BLACK HUB/NIPPLES WITH PINK SPOKES)HERES SUM SNEAK PICS......
> 
> 
> ...


where the hell u find a 66 bel air body? it looks pretty cool... a lil something different there and TOTALLY old skoo shit.... needs cragars or tru-spokes :biggrin: 

modelhaus sells a proper caprice body if u decide to do it.... and modelhaus always has top quality products.... here's a link....

http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4041&p=63555


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 23 2008, 08:05 PM~10015662
> *this is what i been doing and its not finish yet
> 
> 
> ...


gotta lose that high rise intake and get that injector setup under the hood homie....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 24 2008, 08:51 PM~10020462
> *gotta lose that high rise intake and get that injector setup under the hood homie....
> *


ITS FOR POWER  ANYBODY WANNA RACE :roflmao:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 24 2008, 06:49 PM~10020448
> *where the hell u find a 66 bel air body? it looks pretty cool... a lil something different there and TOTALLY old skoo shit.... needs cragars or tru-spokes  :biggrin:
> 
> modelhaus sells a proper caprice body if u decide to do it.... and modelhaus always has top quality products.... here's a link....
> ...


 :biggrin: THANX,IS A 1/18TH DIE CAST


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*TTT for caprice fest* 


almost done with these caprices.....



















uffin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 11 2008, 01:10 AM~10140651
> *TTT for caprice fest
> almost done with these caprices.....
> 
> ...


I'm cheering you on homie.....just remember, one at a time....you'll be pleased and feel accompolished.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 26 2008, 05:20 PM~9791458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

this is a wip so far need to paint top tan


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

was up with them pe parts 1ofaknd.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 All of these are real nice.but where are all 1980s caprices(box) at?


----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

any body got any unbuilt bubble caprices for sale?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 24 2008, 07:27 AM~10016662
> *Love this Model...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

no 80's besides the black one? that means i gotta get rollin on mine


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i need a good priced 75.....i got 25$ on it!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 11 2008, 12:05 PM~11314046
> *i need a good priced 75.....i got 25$ on it!
> *


i got this all original mint MPC kit, but you'll need more then 25 on it


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

35 lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 11 2008, 11:54 AM~11314487
> *35 lol
> *



rat bastard, LOL j/k I WANT IT!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 11 2008, 01:00 PM~11315075
> *rat bastard, LOL j/k I WANT IT!!!
> *


you guys will need to up that to around 75 +
Ive got a 75 promo, but its not for sale.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 11 2008, 01:49 PM~11315513
> *you guys will need to up that to around 75 +
> Ive got a 75 promo, but its not for sale.
> *



dude tryin to charge a bill for his KIT. i dont know whether id pay 100 for the whole kit, or 75 for a promo...


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

how do you make the rust look any help


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 11 2008, 02:51 PM~11315527
> *dude tryin to charge a bill for his KIT. i dont know whether id pay 100 for the whole kit, or 75 for a promo...
> *


IMO a mint condition KIT is worth a bit more then a screw together curbside promo. but that's just me. I know what i paid for it, and it wasn't cheap.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Aug 11 2008, 01:54 PM~11315552
> *how do you make the rust look any help
> *




different colors of paint and material...somepeople use real dirt, i just use browns, blacks, and blues and silvers for rust.....just takes practice on old parts to get the right depth look.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 11 2008, 02:07 PM~11315655
> *IMO a mint condition KIT is worth a bit more then a screw together curbside promo. but that's just me. I know what i paid for it, and it wasn't cheap.
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 11 2008, 02:07 PM~11315655
> *IMO a mint condition KIT is worth a bit more then a screw together curbside promo. but that's just me. I know what i paid for it, and it wasn't cheap.
> *


 :biggrin: I GOT THE SAME KIT RYAN, I ALSO KNOW WHAT I PAID  WAS NOT CHEAP,


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 11 2008, 09:51 AM~11315527
> *dude tryin to charge a bill for his KIT. i dont know whether id pay 100 for the whole kit, or 75 for a promo...
> *


if you don't like the price (which is a fukkin score for a MINT kit) go try finding one on Ebay.... good luck....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 10 2008, 10:10 PM~10140651
> *TTT for caprice fest
> almost done with these caprices.....
> 
> ...


finished these already....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Shit I paid 160 for just this kit. 


























:happysad:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 11 2008, 10:04 PM~11320222
> *if you don't like the price (which is a fukkin score for a MINT kit) go try finding one on Ebay.... good luck....
> *



i agree dude. ive been in the model game for a minute too. i know whats up, but im not gonna pay 100 for it...when the same kit is on ebay RIGHT NOW for 12.99..

http://cgi.ebay.com/MPC-1975-Chevy-Caprice...t=1218522585811

do you see what im sayin..chill.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 11 2008, 10:21 PM~11320426
> *Shit I paid 160 for just this kit.
> 
> 
> ...





IMO thats a little much.....but looks great!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 11 2008, 08:27 PM~11321712
> *i agree dude. ive been in the model game for a minute too. i know whats up, but im not gonna pay 100 for it...when the same kit is on ebay RIGHT NOW for 12.99..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MPC-1975-Chevy-Caprice...t=1218522585811
> ...


you have any idea how many people got that on watch and won't bid till the final moments? good luck  i've seen kits go up over $100 in 5 minutes


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 11 2008, 11:27 PM~11321712
> *i agree dude. ive been in the model game for a minute too. i know whats up, but im not gonna pay 100 for it...when the same kit is on ebay RIGHT NOW for 12.99..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MPC-1975-Chevy-Caprice...t=1218522585811
> ...


It might say 12.99 now. There's still 2 days left. It definately will go up. Especially now that u posted it on here. :uh: Good lookin' out though.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

im well aware.


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68+Aug 12 2008, 12:27 AM~11321712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



28.50 player :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that one is also all molded in brown, looks like a promo they just stuck with the kit box. and where's the rest of the parts? Doesn't even look like the hood opens like the kit should be.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 12 2008, 07:42 AM~11322703
> *that one is also all molded in brown, looks like a promo they just stuck with the kit box. and where's the rest of the parts? Doesn't even look like the hood opens like the kit should be.
> *



? that takes about 10 minutes to cut out?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 12 2008, 12:46 AM~11322140
> *28.50 player  :uh:
> *


31.00 now player.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my bubble...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2008, 10:56 AM~11323774
> *my bubble...
> 
> 
> ...


love this car.came out nice. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2008, 09:56 AM~11323783
> *love this car.came out nice. :biggrin:
> *


thanx homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2008, 10:57 AM~11323787
> *thanx homie
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 12 2008, 11:49 AM~11323722
> *? that takes about 10 minutes to cut out?
> *


the point is...it's not the original kit that was with that box. It's just a promo, which still should fetch $80+ if it's in good shape.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 12 2008, 10:52 AM~11323742
> *31.00 now player.
> *


Ive got a 75 promo and a 74 promo missing the grille anyways :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

any1 build a wagon???


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

workin on one


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 12 2008, 06:52 AM~11323742
> *31.00 now player.
> *


$51 with 16 hours still.... :uh:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 13 2008, 12:58 AM~11331276
> *$51 with 16 hours still....  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

heres 1 that i was buildin but i fucked it up heres what it looked like b4


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Sep 5 2008, 08:38 PM~11530395
> *heres 1 that i was buildin but i fucked it up  heres what it looked like b4
> 
> 
> ...



That car looks nice


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Aug 12 2008, 06:41 PM~11327550
> *any1 build a wagon???
> 
> 
> ...


Well not exactly a caprice wagon but close,but this a few years back.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UCE 94_@Sep 7 2008, 11:06 AM~11539852
> *Well not exactly a caprice wagon but close,but this a few years back.
> 
> 
> ...




ssiiccckk....i love it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

All these Caprices made me realize i've neglected mine for TOO long :angry: :ugh: , so i'll be revising it tonite. :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Sep 5 2008, 03:38 PM~11530395
> *heres 1 that i was buildin but i fucked it up  heres what it looked like b4
> 
> 
> ...


damn.... ride was lookin sick homie....


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

where can i get that 91 caprice model?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Sep 7 2008, 04:48 PM~11541685
> *where can i get that 91 caprice model?
> *



im pretty sure it only came out as a snap kit...ebay is my best guess some dude on here bought like 5 from the same seller


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 7 2008, 04:50 PM~11541692
> *im pretty sure it only came out as a snap kit...ebay is my best guess some dude on here bought like 5 from the same seller
> *


that was me :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 7 2008, 05:47 PM~11541320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats a big box of gold :cheesy: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 7 2008, 01:13 PM~11539893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 10:54 PM~11545153
> *
> *


Grass Ass. I want one of those fuckin wagons. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 7 2008, 08:09 PM~11545255
> *Grass Ass. I want one of those fuckin wagons. :biggrin:
> *


  :dunno: what wagons? :biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

props to all people who build models!! look good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

i seen every pic in this topic and they all look good big props to all yall doing your thang,especially dem glasshouses, i just picked a caprice kit yesterday got it for 5 bucks its gonna be my first build ever, never done one before but im gon try to do this one. ill post pics soon


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

i guess i'll put my under construction caprice origianlly bought it from lowridermodels and now i been putitng my own lil touches check it out


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jul 1 2007, 02:34 PM~8214313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got the red one....










































:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

my 2 door


----------



## centerfolds (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sorry guys I know these fuckin pictures wont post. [URL=http://s703.photobucket


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I am fallin asleel but I havf to try on more thing. 
if it plays......


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay last one.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

heres two,one old and one new builds, the '67 caprice i built about 10 years ago, still looks in pretty good shape, heres the '76 i built about a year and a half ago.
custom paint, full custom show interior,custom molded dash and consel,with custom paint, rap arould back seat, head liner,otherwise pretty much box stock. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

and heres the '67, it was a resin body 67 armado avila gave to me on a ride back from the victorville show around 1998 ,i cut the roof and trunk area off and molded it to a amt 67 impala kit, removed hood bump and make it look more like a stock 67 hood, paint is silver metal flake top and house of color candy lacquer paint on the bottom,stock interior, no hydos just a ice cooler and blanket. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 6 2009, 06:26 AM~13198817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea eric ,looks great!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN  :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 6 2009, 07:56 AM~13199521
> *heres two,one old and one new builds, the '67 caprice i built about 10 years ago, still looks in pretty good shape, heres the '76 i built about a year and a half ago.
> custom paint, full custom show interior,custom molded dash and consel,with custom paint, rap arould back seat, head liner,otherwise pretty much box stock. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Cool Caprices Gary . I still need to try the foam interior trick, got my stack of plates.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 6 2009, 08:06 AM~13199593
> *and heres the '67, it was a resin body 67 armado avila gave to me on a ride back from the victorville show around 1998 ,i cut the roof and trunk area off and molded it to a amt 67 impala kit, removed hood bump and make it look more like a stock 67 hood, paint is silver metal flake top and house of color candy lacquer paint on the bottom,stock interior, no hydos just a ice cooler and blanket. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WOW :0 Nice builds


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 6 2009, 08:06 AM~13199593
> *and heres the '67, it was a resin body 67 armado avila gave to me on a ride back from the victorville show around 1998 ,i cut the roof and trunk area off and molded it to a amt 67 impala kit, removed hood bump and make it look more like a stock 67 hood, paint is silver metal flake top and house of color candy lacquer paint on the bottom,stock interior, no hydos just a ice cooler and blanket. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Copy, Paste fest!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERE MY TRIBUTE TO THE FEST.

"PINK PANTY" 75 CAPRICE *


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 6 2009, 12:08 PM~13201571
> *HERE MY TRIBUTE TO THE FEST.
> 
> "PINK PANTY"  75 CAPRICE
> ...


 Lookn' good :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> *HERE MY TRIBUTE TO THE FEST.
> 
> "PINK PANTY" 75 CAPRICE *
> 
> ...


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2009, 06:24 PM~12672600
> *i got the red one....
> 
> 
> ...


where i can get such a caprize it looks other than the normal caprice, the rear lights are very different?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 6 2009, 03:05 PM~13202008
> *where i can get such a caprize it looks other than the normal caprice, the rear lights are very different?
> *


THIS ONE IS A 74 ! 408 IS A 75 AND THE COMMON KIT IS A 76 !


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> man iam diggin this one !! Mr. Biggs, nice brother !:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 6 2009, 09:56 AM~13199521
> *heres two,one old and one new builds, the '67 caprice i built about 10 years ago, still looks in pretty good shape, heres the '76 i built about a year and a half ago.
> custom paint, full custom show interior,custom molded dash and consel,with custom paint, rap arould back seat, head liner,otherwise pretty much box stock. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


  THESE 2 R AWESOME.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 6 2009, 11:06 AM~13199593
> *and heres the '67, it was a resin body 67 armado avila gave to me on a ride back from the victorville show around 1998 ,i cut the roof and trunk area off and molded it to a amt 67 impala kit, removed hood bump and make it look more like a stock 67 hood, paint is silver metal flake top and house of color candy lacquer paint on the bottom,stock interior, no hydos just a ice cooler and blanket. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: I THINK I SEEN THIS IN PERSON!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 6 2009, 11:47 PM~13205567
> *:0  :cheesy: I THINK I SEEN THIS IN PERSON!!
> *


maybe at the atlanta,ga nnl a few years ago, or the the ipms in fla ? :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Gary, I remember when u busted this out 10 years ago, still one of my favorites. The 1st time I saw it I was trippin on the cooler and the blanket in the trunk, like Homeboy was going out for a for Sunday cruise or a show at the park. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 7 2009, 12:10 PM~13208261
> *maybe at the atlanta,ga nnl a few years ago, or the the  ipms in fla ? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: hno: I KNEW I WASNT CRAZY....IM ALL LIKE I FEEL LIKE I SEEN THIS BEFORE!!DIDNT YOU HAVE SOME MORE THERE TOO?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 7 2009, 02:13 PM~13209113
> *:yes:  hno: I KNEW I WASNT CRAZY....IM ALL LIKE I FEEL LIKE I SEEN THIS BEFORE!!DIDNT YOU HAVE SOME MORE THERE TOO?
> *


oh yea i had a few models there that day, at the next one if you go,please come up and say hi, i would like to meet some of the guys from here. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

MC562 nice !! :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

noly one i got


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 7 2009, 02:38 PM~13209298
> *oh yea i had a few models there that day, at the next one if you go,please come up and say hi, i would like to meet some of the guys from here. :biggrin:
> *


your located in the south?


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 7 2009, 10:53 AM~13208972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 MC562 I've been seeing your stuff and I like your style. you know how to blend colors to make them work and your design techniques works:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 7 2009, 10:53 AM~13208972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful ride!! Got more pics? :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 19 2008, 05:34 PM~12477200
> *i guess i'll put my under construction caprice origianlly bought it from lowridermodels and now i been putitng my own lil touches check it out
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 TTT


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

super nice caprices homies but lets see more boxes, i only saw 2.lol, i got the 1:1 scale. nice work guys


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 21 2007, 01:16 PM~8148771
> *not my best acheivement, but it was just a quickey....
> 
> 
> ...


i like it!! i'm a wagon freak!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm posting this one up for the homie Hydrohype


----------



## cadillacstyle1 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 21 2009, 06:37 PM~14842977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me likes....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: still need the other wheels  for it...


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 7 2009, 11:39 PM~13214186
> *Beautiful ride!! Got more pics? :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Few Two door Caprices i,m still working on


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

CAPRICE'S ARE LOOKING REALLY GOOD HOMIES, KEEP THE WORK COMING. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

oh okay, dont trip. nice cars fella's........wagon guy you really did the damm thang.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DO YOU HAVE ANY CLOSE UPS OF THIS BUMPER KIT?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 21 2009, 06:56 PM~14843129
> *x2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I like, I like, I still like...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

here is my caprice wagon i did a few years back


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 8 2009, 08:24 AM~15011282
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That,s the one that BETO sells ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

alot of nice work in here!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

that coupe is holdin


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

DOES ANYONE KNOWS OF SOMEONE MAKING 2 DR BOXES FROM '80-'90 CONVERSONS KITS...... ANY INFO IS HELPUL...????


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> > man iam diggin this one !! Mr. Biggs, nice brother !:biggrin:
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 where did u get this one at and where do i get one :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

great topic


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

my 1:1 piece of shit :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 05:37 AM~14846460
> *Few Two door Caprices i,m still working on
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fuckin sick :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

alot of nice builds, debating on gettin a 91 caprice model from a friend.any1 know if u have to do any mods to it for it to be stock?
i know theirs a light bar envolved.

any info would help.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 16 2010, 01:54 AM~16620504
> *alot of nice builds, debating on gettin a 91 caprice model from a friend.any1 know if u have to do any mods to it for it to be stock?
> i know theirs a light bar envolved.
> 
> ...


Because they are Snap kits you have to fil a couple of holes in the body nothing serious.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 12:09 AM~16620612
> *Because they are Snap kits you have to fil a couple of holes in the body nothing serious.
> *


cool thanks man.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

not a model but heres my old 91 caprice,bagged back in 1999 on boyds just before i sold it a good wile back.








fun car at the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats sick bro! ^^^^^^^ :0


----------



## 77regalridah (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 21 2007, 11:12 AM~8147975
> *"PURPLE REIGN"
> 
> 
> ...



hey bro my name is rick im from the majestics bike club you wana sell some of those models


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

A work in progress. Lime Gold metallic


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 17 2010, 12:56 AM~16637060
> *A work in progress. Lime Gold metallic
> 
> 
> ...


i have to get me that wagon.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 14 2010, 09:36 PM~16612083
> *
> 
> *


Fuckin nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 17 2010, 02:56 AM~16637060
> *A work in progress. Lime Gold metallic
> 
> 
> ...


did you make it or is it a kit


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 17 2010, 08:47 AM~16639341
> *did you make it or is it a kit
> *


I think it's a resin kit 305, not positive... :dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

G-House pretty much done....
(just need a few minor stuff)


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Your car is a toy or real car??? Its AMAZING. 




Jaguar SuperChargers


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

here is my 72 impala lowlow  this is off the old mpc kit w/junk add ons so i used a chasis fron the 67 impala and this is what i ended up with! did well at the Phoenix show 2nd place for the first time. :cheesy:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT...........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 15 2010, 10:39 PM~18059328
> *here is my 72 impala lowlow    this is off the old mpc kit w/junk add ons so i used a chasis fron the 67 impala and this is what i ended up with! did well at the Phoenix show 2nd place for the first time.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 15 2010, 05:21 PM~16620708
> *not a model but heres my old 91 caprice,bagged back in 1999 on boyds just before i sold it a good wile back.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's my Caprice that I'm working on, Well...I was working on, concentrating more on She Devil right now


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 25 2010, 05:52 PM~18405521
> *Here's my Caprice that I'm working on, Well...I was working on, concentrating more on She Devil right now
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 25 2010, 07:52 PM~18405521
> *Here's my Caprice that I'm working on, Well...I was working on, concentrating more on She Devil right now
> 
> 
> ...


Looking real good. I like the cuts and mods. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 25 2010, 06:03 PM~18405625
> *Looking real good. I like the cuts and mods. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 25 2010, 04:03 PM~18405625
> *Looking real good. I like the cuts and mods. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx guys!! I think that front end mod was done by David Garcia years ago!!! And roof too, I just re-mod the roof a little, everything else I did


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 25 2010, 06:12 PM~18405706
> *Thanx guys!! I think that front end mod was done by David Garcia years ago!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 25 2010, 08:12 PM~18405706
> *Thanx guys!! I think that front end mod was done by David Garcia years ago!!! And roof too, I just re-mod the roof a little, everything else I did
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 25 2010, 04:21 PM~18405781
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Biarittz, weren't you local here? I thought you were, did you move?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 25 2010, 08:25 PM~18405819
> *Hey Biarittz, weren't you local here? I thought you were, did you move?
> *


Naw I was only there in 61 and 62. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 25 2010, 06:25 PM~18405819
> *Hey Biarittz, weren't you local here? I thought you were, did you move?
> *


he was but we chased him to the east coast. :wow: haha j/k


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 25 2010, 08:28 PM~18405849
> *he was but we chased him to the east coast. :wow: haha j/k
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 25 2010, 06:28 PM~18405854
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 25 2010, 06:52 PM~18405521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This Caprice is gonna be sick bro !!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I wish one of the Model Companies would do a Caprice ('67 - '68) that would be so nice !!!!!!!










Wishful thinkin'


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

x-2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*"BloodBath"*</span> 

<img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e251/ROLLERZONLYREGAL/ronnie%20ghouse/DSC04111.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e251/ROLLERZONLYREGAL/ronnie%20ghouse/DSC04117.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e251/ROLLERZONLYREGAL/ronnie%20ghouse/DSC04128.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e251/ROLLERZONLYREGAL/ronnie%20ghouse/DSC04116.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e251/ROLLERZONLYREGAL/ronnie%20ghouse/DSC04122.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e251/ROLLERZONLYREGAL/ronnie%20ghouse/DSC04126.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e251/ROLLERZONLYREGAL/ronnie%20ghouse/DSC04125.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
:biggrin:
<img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e251/ROLLERZONLYREGAL/ronnie%20ghouse/DSC04118.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e251/ROLLERZONLYREGAL/ronnie%20ghouse/DSC04121.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:red\'>*
my latest g-house i built...*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i call it SEVENTY-SICKNESS.....love this car one of the baddest glass house on l.i.l. if not the top dog in glass house!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 28 2010, 06:15 PM~19184623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot jeral!! :biggrin: its goin this week to her home in cali....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dont think I posted this in here....


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 28 2010, 06:12 PM~19184603
> *"BloodBath"</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e251/ROLLERZONLYREGAL/ronnie%20ghouse/DSC04111.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 Hit the silent alarm.. it's going down! pink86 is a baaaaad man!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 30 2010, 12:58 PM~19201379
> *Hit the silent alarm.. it's going down!  pink86 is a baaaaad man!
> *



i appreciate it mark!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 28 2010, 05:12 PM~19184603
> *"BloodBath"</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e251/ROLLERZONLYREGAL/ronnie%20ghouse/DSC04111.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


this is one of the baddest g-house i seen so far :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 1 2010, 02:37 PM~19211313
> *this is one of the baddest g-house i seen so far  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx alot homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 28 2010, 06:18 PM~19184647
> *thanx alot jeral!! :biggrin:  its goin this week to her home in cali....
> *



yeap, ive heard who's gettin this badass thang too. lucky ass! looks bad as fuck J. :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 1 2010, 08:42 PM~19214593
> *yeap, ive heard who's gettin this badass thang too.  lucky ass!  looks bad as fuck J. :wow:
> *



Thanx alot Brian! Ronnie received the ghouse today :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some of my caprices


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Maybe I'll finish these someday .............


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 23 2011, 11:02 AM~19673592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's a replica I made of my 1:1 caprice 





























And a '76 I built


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 23 2011, 01:02 PM~19673592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.......if you don't, I would. :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Jan 23 2011, 04:20 PM~19675116
> *Here's a replica I made of my 1:1 caprice
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 23 2011, 07:52 PM~19676597
> *.......if you don't, I would. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: ............... I'm waitin' to get some parts chrome plated.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 1 2010, 03:37 PM~19211313
> *this is one of the baddest g-house i seen so far  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 x2 thats bad ass!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 23 2011, 05:54 PM~19676623
> *Nice
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 21 2007, 12:09 PM~8147962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELLA SICK :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 28 2010, 06:26 AM~18426670
> *I wish one of the Model Companies would do a Caprice ('67 - '68) that would be so nice !!!!!!!
> Wishful thinkin'
> 
> ...


you could make one....cut the top off the 70 impala! i always had the idea, just never got around to it! hmmm....now that i cave an extra 70 impy body........i just may try it out?!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

DONK or WESTCOAST???? Cant decide let me know what you think!!!!


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64implife_@Jan 25 2011, 05:42 PM~19695687
> *DONK or WESTCOAST???? Cant decide let me know what you think!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to have to say, I would roll with the donks homie. Looks fuckking sick.


----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 25 2011, 05:56 PM~19695817
> *I am going to have to say, I would roll with the donks homie. Looks fuckking sick.
> *


Thats what I am thinking also something new and different in our collection


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 25 2011, 06:56 PM~19695817
> *I am going to have to say, I would roll with the donks homie. Looks fuckking sick.
> *


Both look sweet but id also roll with the donk. Not too many on here


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 25 2011, 12:48 AM~19688839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh i like that !!  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ought to be seeing paint soon


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 24 2011, 09:48 PM~19688839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  stole my idea right out from under me! :biggrin: now finish it up!! i got a 70 in the dip ready to be cut up for a 66 or 67 caprice to go with a newer addition beto 68! :biggrin: looks good D!


----------



## squeeze (Jan 29, 2011)

addin my donk to the mix :biggrin:


----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 1 2011, 04:14 PM~19758005
> *Both look sweet but id also roll with the donk. Not too many on here
> *


Thanks for the advice we will roll DONK


----------

